# Brixton Woolworths to become H&M!



## se5 (Dec 8, 2009)

According to this article  - http://www.24dash.com/news/Local_Go...ter-sees-how-Brixton-is-beating-the-recession - the Brixton Woolworths has been taken over by H&M so expect cheap clothes heaven (for some) shortly

I see that it is basically a write up of a Lambeth Borough Council press release http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/News/PressReleases/071209BrixtonBeatingTheRecession.htm


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 8, 2009)

good news for the sylph-like (and i shall welcome the hair accessories).  i am vicariously pleased.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 8, 2009)

I find Hennes a bit dauntingly jumbled.  But it's a biggish space and if they don't overstuff it it might be a welcome addition to the high street.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2009)

i've been in a h&m once and all the men's clothes were really badly made with stray threads all over the place, so i'm not too excited.


----------



## lang rabbie (Dec 8, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i've been in a h&m once and all the men's clothes were really badly made with stray threads all over the place, so i'm not too excited.



At under a fiver for a T-shirt, what were you expecting


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2009)

lang rabbie said:


> At under a fiver for a T-shirt, what were you expecting


probably made by chinese children then


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 8, 2009)

I think mrs hatter will be pleased 

I guess there could have been worse shops move in there (a tesco metro for example.) I wondered whether an H&M might take business away from places like Joy and those clothes shops next to Morleys, but I actually think an H&M might make more shoppers come to Brixton. People do go all the way to Peckham to go to Primark after all...


----------



## Spark (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't think it will take away from Joy and the like - it just creates more browsing opportunities so makes brixton more of a clothes shopping place.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 9, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> probably made by chinese children then



Same as for £20 and £30 t-shirts then.


----------



## IamSnakes (Dec 9, 2009)

Anything that adds to the development of brixton is a good thing. Wouldn't be my first choice but much better than standing empty, and we dont have many big stores so on balance think this is good news.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 9, 2009)

Their website seems to be pretty useless, it doesn't even tell you what sizes things are available in.

Full of complicated Flash crap.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2009)

I love H&M and am pleased, but fear for my bank account.  I wonder when it's going to open?


----------



## editor (Dec 9, 2009)

At least a big name brand is more likely to look after the fine Woolies building.


----------



## zenie (Dec 9, 2009)

this is very good news for Brixton IMO. (and me, I love H&M )


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 9, 2009)

This has been mentioned on two other threads on this forum - I was wondering why people hadn't picked up on it sooner...   Only Ms T, Eme and I seemed to care until last night and then Nipsla picked it up!  

Personally for me it's great.  Another reason not to have to leave Brixton to go shopping.  Between there, Morleys and New Look I'm well catered for (as long as I can get back down into their sizes again next year)!


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 9, 2009)

This is a disaster imo, I'd rather leave it as it is. 

A giant Weatherspoon or Lloyds no.1 would be ideal though.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2009)

Not bad news I reckon 
Better than a fried chicken megastore


----------



## ajdown (Dec 9, 2009)

Be nice to have a shop locally that dealt with decently priced clothes for the more average figure, rather than skinny sizes.

Ok so I can go to one in Walworth but I do find them somewhat expensive.  I can't buy trousers mail order either because I'm "between sizes" and I can buy two pairs from different suppliers the same size, one fits and the other doesn't - it's all down to the cut of the material.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 9, 2009)

Never shop in there anyway, weird sizes, not for short or big people


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 9, 2009)

ajdown said:


> Be nice to have a shop locally that dealt with decently priced clothes for the more average figure, rather than skinny sizes.



I don't know about for men but H&M do have a range for larger sizes and a good maternity range.  For women, their regular sizes are on the small size - so a 16 in H&M would not be as generous as, say, a 16 in Next.  However, there's always stuff in there that bucks the trend in that respect.  I have a size 14 top (from the regular range) from there which I've worn up to my 8th month of pregnancy... 

What remains to be seen is whether or not they will stock the large size range.  I think they may well do (as New Look does and Mark One used to) - but obviously we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Dec 9, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> I don't know about for men but H&M do have a range for larger sizes and a good maternity range.  For women, their regular sizes are on the small size - so a 16 in H&M would not be as generous as, say, a 16 in Next.  However, there's always stuff in there that bucks the trend in that respect.  I have a size 14 top (from the regular range) from there which I've worn up to my 8th month of pregnancy...
> 
> What remains to be seen is whether or not they will stock the large size range.  I think they may well do (as New Look does and Mark One used to) - but obviously we'll have to wait and see.



you know the dashing figure that I cut?  I am H&M's biggest size in lots of things.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 9, 2009)

ivebeenhigh said:


> you know the dashing figure that I cut?  I am H&M's biggest size in lots of things.



Yeah - like I said - the clothes are cut on the small side!   (you'd know - do they have a larger range size for men - shit just realised what that sounds like - I don't mean 'cos you're a bloater, I mean what with being in the fashion industry and all that!)


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 9, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> I don't know about for men but H&M do have a range for larger sizes and a good maternity range.  For women, their regular sizes are on the small size - so a 16 in H&M would not be as generous as, say, a 16 in Next.  However, there's always stuff in there that bucks the trend in that respect.  I have a size 14 top (from the regular range) from there which I've worn up to my 8th month of pregnancy...
> 
> What remains to be seen is whether or not they will stock the large size range.  I think they may well do (as New Look does and Mark One used to) - but obviously we'll have to wait and see.



H&M's larger-size range is really notorious for being shapeless and ugly, though.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Dec 9, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> Yeah - like I said - the clothes are cut on the small side!   (you'd know - do they have a larger range size for men - shit just realised what that sounds like - I don't mean 'cos you're a bloater, I mean what with being in the fashion industry and all that!)



Its fine.  Say what you mean 

I dont think they have a larger size range for men.  Few places do.  Always seems to be much more accomodation for women in this regard.


----------



## mccliche (Dec 9, 2009)

i'm up for this h&m is decent for certain items...u can't kit yourself out throoughly in iot or u look a gypo fbut for plain hoodies, jumpers etc it is way better than uniqlo etc

when is it opening then???


----------



## editor (Dec 9, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> This is a disaster imo, I'd rather leave it as it is.


What, empty?


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 9, 2009)

editor said:


> What, empty?



Does it not still sell all the funky cheap shit ?


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 9, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> H&M's larger-size range is really notorious for being shapeless and ugly, though.



I have a couple of nice pieces from it.  Haven't bought anything from the large range for ages though - so it could have changed.  I find it useful for staples like hoodies and cargo pants etc - but I know that's not really your cup of tea clotheswise.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 9, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> Does it not still sell all the funky cheap shit ?



They disappeared a few weeks back.  It's just empty with the shutters down.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 9, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> What remains to be seen is whether or not they will stock the large size range.  I think they may well do (as New Look does and Mark One used to) - but obviously we'll have to wait and see.



I wouldn't call 14-16 necessarily "large size".

On another note, I recently went to a shop that did men's shirts that went up to a 12XL size.


----------



## Pie 1 (Dec 9, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i've been in a h&m once and all the men's clothes were really badly made with stray threads all over the place, so i'm not too excited.



They've been my staple for every day black/white v neck T's for the past few years. They usually last a good 6 months I've found can't arguee with that for £3/4.
They also do some really nice plaid shirts for about £14 that are nicely made (& importantly, stop just below the waist line if worn untucked rather than half way down your legs like 99% of shirts).

Of course the only thing is the random nature of the sizes which means you have to try everything on first. I once had a XL shirt that I couldn't do up & the medium before that had almost been too big.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 9, 2009)

ajdown said:


> I wouldn't call 14-16 necessarily "large size".
> 
> On another note, I recently went to a shop that did men's shirts that went up to a 12XL size.



No neither would I (re read my post - I described 14/16 as regular sizes).  The larger sizes are usually 16-24 in women's clothing. (again can't comment on men).


----------



## ajdown (Dec 9, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> No neither would I (re read my post - I described 14/16 as regular sizes).  The larger sizes are usually 16-24 in women's clothing. (again can't comment on men).



So in other words, they only do "regular" sizes as well as "small" sizes, rather than "large" by the sound of it.


----------



## zenie (Dec 9, 2009)

They don't do small sizes actually, don't think I've ever seen a 6 or a 4 in H&M. Do correct me if I'm wrong though 

8 is a regular size for a High st fashion store imo.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 9, 2009)

ajdown said:


> So in other words, they only do "regular" sizes as well as "small" sizes, rather than "large" by the sound of it.



AFAIK AJ, they do the usual size 6 or 8 up to 16/18 range that you find in most shops and then they have a larger sized section which, last time I looked was about 16-24.  Obviously your perceptions of large may be different to mine, but I have been everything between a 12 and a 24 and I personally think a 24 qualifies as a large size - I would say average is approximately a 16 for women (certainly not "skinny").  But that's personal opinion and perhaps if you wish to discuss sizeism in clothing you might like to start a thread in the Health and Relationships forum. 

You will find in women's clothing that large ranges are generally a size 16-24 (on the High Street) unless you go to Evans/Ann Harvey and one or two other places. So, compared to many women's clothes shops that's a pretty good range.  

The problem with H&M, as I said before, is that their sizes often (but not always) come up small - so where I might fit into a size 16 in New Look - I will often not fit into a size 16 in H&M.  Unfortunately IME in the world of women's clothing it is very hard to find any consistency from shop to shop.  One shop's 14 is another's 18 is another's 10!  H&M do seem to have wierd sizing - as Biddly also pointed out.

Again, can't comment on the men's clothing at H&M AJ - but from your engagement with my posts you seem to be more interested in women's clothing at the moment.  Maybe you could try the largest size in Evans in Morleys (1st floor), then New Look just past M&S and when it opens you could try H&M for yourself and then maybe what I'm saying might be clearer.


----------



## Brainaddict (Dec 9, 2009)

mccliche said:


> u can't kit yourself out throoughly in iot or u look a gypo



Well goodness, I didn't realise H&M was going in for this style these days:


----------



## magneze (Dec 9, 2009)

Apparently they do men's clothes ... but every single one I've been in doesn't, which leaves me a bit . So I don't bother any more.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 9, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> Again, can't comment on the men's clothing at H&M AJ - but from your engagement with my posts you seem to be more interested in women's clothing at the moment.



That could so be taken the wrong way... it's just having spent a fruitless weekend with Caz trying to find a pair of shoes that fits her, and ending up ordering from the Evans website, that made me aware that larger women have as much trouble finding stuff to wear as larger men do - being a larger man myself.

We have picked up a few things for her in Evans at Morleys though, including a rather nice green top (code 08B22FGRN) this weekend.  Failing that, it's Marble Arch, or Westfields Evans.  There's an Ann Harvey on Oxford Street or thereabouts but haven't been in there yet.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 9, 2009)

ajdown said:


> That could so be taken the wrong way... it's just having spent a fruitless weekend with Caz trying to find a pair of shoes that fits her, and ending up ordering from the Evans website, that made me aware that larger women have as much trouble finding stuff to wear as larger men do - being a larger man myself.



Well the Evans in Morleys has a reasonable range of wider/larger shoes.  New Look has wider shoes.  The Evans at Marble Arch have a good range of wider/larger shoes.  There used to be a fabulous shop called Elephant Feet on Atlantic Road with really high end gorgeous wider and larger shoes but I think it closed down.    Actually quite a lot of the cheapo shoe shops in Brixton have larger shoes - so you're in the right place.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 9, 2009)

ajdown said:


> We have picked up a few things for her in Evans at Morleys though, including a rather nice green top (code 08B22FGRN) this weekend.  Failing that, it's Marble Arch, or Westfields Evans.  There's an Ann Harvey on Oxford Street or thereabouts but haven't been in there yet.



you need to direct her to Spanglechick's blog...  there is so much more out there than Evans and Ann (yuck) Harvey.


----------



## ajdown (Dec 9, 2009)

For shoes it's not "large size" but more the "wide fit" that's the problem.  We could find lots of flats, but she wanted something with a 'small heel' and everything we could find had about 4" or so, which wasn't really what she was looking for.

What is this blog of which you speak?


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 9, 2009)

ajdown said:


> For shoes it's not "large size" but more the "wide fit" that's the problem.  We could find lots of flats, but she wanted something with a 'small heel' and everything we could find had about 4" or so, which wasn't really what she was looking for.
> 
> What is this blog of which you speak?



Well it's easier to get wider than larger.

For Spangle's blog, see here:

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=269073&highlight=blog

and here:

http://swelegantstyleshopping.blogspot.com/


----------



## ajdown (Dec 9, 2009)

Interesting stuff but seems to have ground to a halt about 6 weeks ago?


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> I don't know about for men but H&M do have a range for larger sizes and a good maternity range.  For women, their regular sizes are on the small size - so a 16 in H&M would not be as generous as, say, a 16 in Next.  However, there's always stuff in there that bucks the trend in that respect.  I have a size 14 top (from the regular range) from there which I've worn up to my 8th month of pregnancy...
> 
> What remains to be seen is whether or not they will stock the large size range.  I think they may well do (as New Look does and Mark One used to) - but obviously we'll have to wait and see.



I buy quite a bit of stuff from H&M and their sizing is all over the place.  Generally I try on a larger size first though, because their cut is definitely a bit skimpy.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 9, 2009)

magneze said:


> Apparently they do men's clothes ... but every single one I've been in doesn't, which leaves me a bit . So I don't bother any more.



Usually upstairs mate.

Why oh why can't we have a Selfridges!!


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Usually upstairs mate.
> 
> Why oh why can't we have a Selfridges!!



I live in hope that Curry's will close down and turn into a Waitrose.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 9, 2009)

Ms T said:


> I live in hope that Curry's will close down and turn into a Waitrose.



Not Currys!! One of the sports shops on the high st?

Can Speedy Noodle become a Ted Baker too?


----------



## magneze (Dec 9, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Usually upstairs mate.
> 
> Why oh why can't we have a Selfridges!!


Bet they don't do swimming shorts in winter.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 9, 2009)

magneze said:


> Bet they don't do swimming shorts in winter.



I'll have a butchers in the Oxford St one for you on the way home


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Not Currys!! One of the sports shops on the high st?
> 
> Can Speedy Noodle become a Ted Baker too?



No parking.  

Speedy Noodle can become Uniqlo.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 9, 2009)

Ms T said:


> No parking.
> 
> Speedy Noodle can become Uniqlo.



Uniqlo??? Urgh, cheap shit skinny clothes.

They could knock down McDonalds and such for parking 

Or just make Trinity Gardens a car park


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 9, 2009)

i think it should be a house of fraser


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 9, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Or just make Trinity Gardens a car park


----------



## magneze (Dec 9, 2009)

Need a Starbucks first tbh.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 9, 2009)

magneze said:


> Need a Starbucks first tbh.



Good point. Maybe get rid of Brixton Wholefoods. Or that poncey ethical cafe on CHL


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 9, 2009)

magneze said:


> Apparently they do men's clothes ... but every single one I've been in doesn't, which leaves me a bit . So I don't bother any more.


don't bother, honestly. i think their men's ranges must just be an afterthought, cos the women's clothes look much nicer than the men's


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Uniqlo??? Urgh, cheap shit skinny clothes.
> 
> They could knock down McDonalds and such for parking
> 
> Or just make Trinity Gardens a car park



Skinny clothes? 

I like Uniqlo and am one of Urban's stylerati, innit.  I would also like a Whistles and a much bigger M&S - they can expand into New Look if they like.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 9, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> don't bother, honestly. i think their men's ranges must just be an afterthought, cos the women's clothes look much nicer than the men's



The mens are alright in the summer and you quickly need holibobs clothes. Well cheap.

I got some swimming shorts there, quite a few pairs, really cheap.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 9, 2009)

Ms T said:


> Skinny clothes?
> 
> I like Uniqlo and am one of Urban's stylerati, innit.  I would also like a Whistles and a much bigger M&S - they can expand into New Look if they like.



Is there a New Look in Brixton?? Geezus, I didn't know that!! Fucking dump.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 9, 2009)

what are holibobs clothes?


----------



## killer b (Dec 9, 2009)

the larger stores do mens. generally quite dull, but they have an occasional bearable item of clothing.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 9, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> what are holibobs clothes?



Holidays!!.. Duh!


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Good point. Maybe get rid of Brixton Wholefoods. Or that poncey ethical cafe on CHL



Brixton Wholefoods can become Fresh and Wildly Expensive.  And it's about time Bookmongers got taken over by Waterstones.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Is there a New Look in Brixton?? Geezus, I didn't know that!! Fucking dump.



Have you never been down the High Street further than M&S?  New Look's been on the other side of the railway bridge forever.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 9, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Holidays!!.. Duh!


then why did you say holibobs?
you buy clothes for holidays?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 9, 2009)

when are we going to get a waitrose?


----------



## Kanda (Dec 9, 2009)

Ms T said:


> Brixton Wholefoods can become Fresh and Wildly Expensive.  And it's about time Bookmongers got taken over by Waterstones.



KFC could become a Brindisa Tapas bar too!


----------



## Kanda (Dec 9, 2009)

Ms T said:


> Have you never been down the High Street further than M&S?  New Look's been on the other side of the railway bridge forever.



That's bat country.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Dec 9, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> There used to be a fabulous shop called Elephant Feet on Atlantic Road with really high end gorgeous wider and larger shoes but I think it closed down.



Chiltern Street (near Baker Street / Marylebone) has about four or five different shoe shops for big feet - there's still an Elephant Feet there  & the other shops are very stylish as well (pricey though).  

I am feeling quite  about an H&M I can conceivably pop to during my lunchhour.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2009)

Kanda said:


> KFC could become a Brindisa Tapas bar too!



Or a Byron or Gourmet Burger Kitchen.  And let's get rid of that dreadful Franco Manca place and get a nice Pizza Express while we're about it.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 9, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> when are we going to get a waitrose?



There's one down the road in Balham. Good parking for the 4x4 too


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2009)

Any chance of Fujiyama becoming the Southern outpost of Yuatcha?


----------



## Kanda (Dec 9, 2009)

Ms T said:


> Or a Byron or Gourmet Burger Kitchen.  And let's get rid of that dreadful Franco Manca place and get a nice Pizza Express while we're about it.



Now you're talking.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 9, 2009)

Kanda said:


> There's one down the road in Balham. Good parking for the 4x4 too



too far for a big shop. needs to be walking distance.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 9, 2009)

Ms T said:


> Any chance of Fujiyama becoming the Southern outpost of Yuatcha?



I thought it was just posh Speedy Noodle tbh


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> when are we going to get a waitrose?



They could knock down the lido and make it into a Waitrose instead.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 9, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> too far for a big shop. needs to be walking distance.



Buy a 4x4


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 9, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Buy a 4x4



can't drive


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> too far for a big shop. needs to be walking distance.



You're doomed to Tesco then, I'm afraid.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> can't drive



Ocado?


----------



## Kanda (Dec 9, 2009)

And when can we knock down the library and turn The Ritzy into a decent Multiplex?

Satay Bar can become a Frankie and Benny's.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 9, 2009)

Ms T said:


> Ocado?



is that one of those trikes with storage?


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2009)

Kanda said:


> And when can we knock down the library and turn The Ritzy into a decent Multiplex?
> 
> Satay Bar can become a Frankie and Benny's.



Frankie and Benny's?  Now you have gone too far.  TGI Fridays, maybe.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 9, 2009)

Ms T said:


> Frankie and Benny's?  Now you have gone too far.  TGI Fridays, maybe.



Sophie's Steakhouse?


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Sophie's Steakhouse?



I was thinking that nice man Anthony Worrall Thompson might be interested.  Or Jamie Oliver.  And Gordon Ramsay can turn the Albert into a gastropub.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> is that one of those trikes with storage?



Get a trailer for your bike.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 9, 2009)

Maybe Jamie's Italian.. that could work.

Judys Divine can become a Recipease


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2009)

Recipease?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 9, 2009)

Ms T said:


> Recipease?


sophie's steakhouse?
franky and bennys?
byron?
yuatcha?
you speak a different language to me!


----------



## Kanda (Dec 9, 2009)

Ms T said:


> Recipease?



http://www.jamieoliver.com/recipease/index.html

Suprised you haven't been to the one in Clapham 

I know Jamie's brother in law, he's helping him roll out 52 new Jamie's italians in the next 2 years. I'll put a word in for Brixton.. it'll be good for the community.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 9, 2009)

Kanda said:


> http://www.jamieoliver.com/recipease/index.html
> 
> Suprised you haven't been to the one in Clapham
> 
> I know Jamie's brother in law, he's helping him roll out 52 new Jamie's italians in the next 2 years. I'll put a word in for Brixton.. it'll be good for the community.


oh, i went in there - it was a joke. a very expensive joke. i really hope it fails.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2009)

Kanda said:


> http://www.jamieoliver.com/recipease/index.html
> 
> Suprised you haven't been to the one in Clapham
> 
> I know Jamie's brother in law, he's helping him roll out 52 new Jamie's italians in the next 2 years. I'll put a word in for Brixton.. it'll be good for the community.



Totally.  Maybe the great man himself could put in an appearance at Offline?


----------



## Kanda (Dec 9, 2009)

..and where the fuck is this lapdancing club in Brixton?? Was looking for ages the other night!!


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> sophie's steakhouse?
> franky and bennys?
> byron?
> yuatcha?
> you speak a different language to me!



We're metropolitan.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 9, 2009)

Kanda said:


> ..and where the fuck is this lapdancing club in Brixton?? Was looking for ages the other night!!



it's closed now, due to lack of wankers


----------



## ajdown (Dec 9, 2009)

Ms Ordinary said:


> Chiltern Street (near Baker Street / Marylebone) has about four or five different shoe shops for big feet - there's still an Elephant Feet there  & the other shops are very stylish as well (pricey though).



All the shops I could find online up there seemed to do large sizes, but not wide fittings.

She needs a wide size 8 we think.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 9, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> it's closed now, due to lack of wankers



That's a shame


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> it's closed now, due to lack of wankers



'Salright, once Ted Baker opens there'll be loads of them.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 9, 2009)

The market isn't a patch on that one in London Bridge either is it? They need to sort that out tbh


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2009)

Or just knock it down and build a Waitrose.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 9, 2009)

Ms T said:


> Or just knock it down and build a Waitrose.



With the layout, it could be the Sth London Carnaby St.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2009)

Or the new Camden Lock.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 9, 2009)

Urgh.. crusties.

It'll be like the new Manchester Airport runway in no time...


----------



## Spark (Dec 9, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> too far for a big shop. needs to be walking distance.



you have a bike - that's how I shop there  (admittedly it's half way on my route between home and work)


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Urgh.. crusties.
> 
> It'll be like the new Manchester Airport runway in no time...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 9, 2009)

I miss the woolworths that used to be near me in crouch end, its now been replaced by a pointless shitty waitrose.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 9, 2009)

Spark said:


> you have a bike - that's how I shop there  (admittedly it's half way on my route between home and work)


can't carry much on a bike if you don't have panniers. food gets all squished in a rucksack and i don't lock my bike in public places.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I miss the woolworths that used to be near me in crouch end, its now been replaced by a pointless shitty waitrose.



Sacrilege.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2009)

I miss Woolies too, tbf.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> can't carry much on a bike if you don't have panniers. food gets all squished in a rucksack and i don't lock my bike in public places.



Kanda can take you in his 4x4.  Sorted.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 9, 2009)

I miss queuing in Woolies and watching the sales staff chat randomly whilst waiting to be served.

I have to go to Argos or Currys for that now


----------



## Kanda (Dec 9, 2009)

Ms T said:


> Kanda can take you in his 4x4.  Sorted.



No probs. Car sharing though? Urgh...


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2009)

Kanda said:


> I miss queuing in Woolies and watching the sales staff chat randomly whilst waiting to be served.
> 
> I have to go to Argos or Currys for that now



They did always ask you if there was anything you wanted that you couldn't find.  I always wondered what they would have done if you said yes, and now I'll never know.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2009)

Currys=worst service in Brixton.  That's why I'm hopeful they'll shut it down and turn it into a Waitrose.


----------



## Spark (Dec 9, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i don't lock my bike in public places.



it's balham and waitrose - no need to worry, there's so many members of staff wandering around it sometimes feels like there's personal guard for my bike.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 9, 2009)

Ms T said:


> They did always ask you if there was anything you wanted that you couldn't find.  I always wondered what they would have done if you said yes, and now I'll never know.



I always replied: Some idea that you actually WANT to fucking serve me.

I just got blank looks in reply.


----------



## Spark (Dec 9, 2009)

Ms T said:


> They did always ask you if there was anything you wanted that you couldn't find.  I always wondered what they would have done if you said yes, and now I'll never know.



really?  I was never so lucky to be asked.  I do miss it though.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 9, 2009)

Spark said:


> it's balham and waitrose - no need to worry, there's so many members of staff wandering around it sometimes feels like there's personal guard for my bike.



It's great. You just say: Where's <item> I want x amount of it.

I've managed to do a whole shop by standing at the entrance and doing this.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 9, 2009)

Ms T said:


> Currys=worst service in Brixton.  That's why I'm hopeful they'll shut it down and turn it into a Waitrose.



We really don't need a waitrose in crouch end though, got enough bloody places like them.


----------



## Spark (Dec 9, 2009)

Kanda said:


> It's great. You just say: Where's <item> I want x amount of it.
> 
> I've managed to do a whole shop by standing at the entrance and doing this.



happens in other shops - just never in woolworths to me.

and then currys - even when you do want to ask someone you need to send out a search party just to find someone to ask in the first place who then won't know and a few days will pass before they find someone who doesn't know the answer but may know how to find out.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 9, 2009)

Spark said:


> happens in other shops - just never in woolworths to me.



I was talking about Waitrose.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2009)

Spark said:


> happens in other shops - just never in woolworths to me.
> 
> and then currys - even when you do want to ask someone you need to send out a search party just to find someone to ask in the first place who then won't know and a few days will pass before they find someone who doesn't know the answer but may know how to find out.



This is why it should become a Waitrose asap.  Even old people like hendo's dad can't complain about the service in Waitrose.  He loves it there because he can return supposedly sub-standard items to his heart's content and always get his money back/free stuff in return.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2009)

Kanda said:


> It's great. You just say: Where's <item> I want x amount of it.
> 
> I've managed to do a whole shop by standing at the entrance and doing this.



It really is a marvellous, magical place.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 9, 2009)

Spark said:


> it's balham and waitrose - no need to worry, there's so many members of staff wandering around it sometimes feels like there's personal guard for my bike.



doesn't make any difference where it is. my bike's not getting locked up outside anywhere.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 9, 2009)

I like those charity tokens you get in Waitrose, you can put them in a box near the exit and donate money to charity.

I take them home and play tiddlywinks though.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 9, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> doesn't make any difference where it is. my bike's not getting locked up outside anywhere.



Your bike is safe in Balham. No-one would touch it, too cheap


----------



## Spark (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm getting confused by my responses to woolies posts and waitrose posts

waitrose staff are lovely.  For those who are familiar with the balham I particularly like the slightly drippy bloke who often is on the self scanner checkout (the type you scan your goods yourself as you go around)


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2009)

The service in the shoe department in Morleys is outstanding - best in Brixton.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 9, 2009)

Spark said:


> I'm getting confused by my responses to woolies posts and waitrose posts
> 
> waitrose staff are lovely.  For those who are familiar with the balham I particularly like the slightly drippy bloke who often is on the self scanner checkout (the type you scan your goods yourself as you go around)



Yeah, but I prefer the special needs out of sight, in the warehouse. Puts me off my food.


----------



## Spark (Dec 9, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> doesn't make any difference where it is. my bike's not getting locked up outside anywhere.



really - isn't that very impractical.  If I'm uncomfortable with locking it in an area I just put 2 locks on (or the biggest toughest variety of locks)


----------



## Kanda (Dec 9, 2009)

Ms T said:


> The service in the shoe department in Morleys is outstanding - best in Brixton.



The homeware dept are utter cunts though.

I've stood at the till shouting: Are you the help??? Is there anyone here bothered to serve me??


----------



## Spark (Dec 9, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Yeah, but I prefer the special needs out of sight, in the warehouse. Puts me off my food.



he's not special needs - he may even be a manager.  just very very drippy.  Can't think of any other way to explain it but he is very diligent about handing out the green charity tokens though.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 9, 2009)

I misread, I thought you said dribbler.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 9, 2009)

Spark said:


> really - isn't that very impractical.  If I'm uncomfortable with locking it in an area I just put 2 locks on (or the biggest toughest variety of locks)



not really. my bike is for commuting and fitness, not shopping. i intend to get a cheapo about town bike some time soon though.
but i'm not risking a £1000 bike just to go shopping.


----------



## Spark (Dec 9, 2009)

Kanda said:


> The homeware dept are utter cunts though.
> 
> I've stood at the till shouting: Are you the help??? Is there anyone here bothered to serve me??



No they're great - they don't understand they're own pricing systems and hence inadvertently undercharge customers on a regular basis (et. "accidentally" getting 2 for the price of one on some steamers which they assumed were a set)


----------



## Kanda (Dec 9, 2009)

Spark said:


> No they're great - they don't understand they're own pricing systems and hence inadvertently undercharge customers on a regular basis (et. "accidentally" getting 2 for the price of one on some steamers which they assumed were a set)



Maybe they're related to the Waitrose dribbler?


----------



## Spark (Dec 9, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> not really. my bike is for commuting and fitness, not shopping. i intend to get a cheapo about town bike some time soon though.
> but i'm not risking a £1000 bike just to go shopping.



but shopping is part of commuting


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 9, 2009)

Spark said:


> but shopping is part of commuting



no it isn't! commuting is going to work and coming back again. i do 12 hour shifts. why would i want to stop somewhere on route?
shopping is for days off.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2009)

Kanda said:


> The homeware dept are utter cunts though.
> 
> I've stood at the till shouting: Are you the help??? Is there anyone here bothered to serve me??



True dat.  I did once "win" a prize draw there though.  That was good.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 9, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> no it isn't! commuting is going to work and coming back again. i do 12 hour shifts. why would i want to stop somewhere on route?
> shopping is for days off.



Time Management fail


----------



## Kanda (Dec 9, 2009)

Ms T said:


> True dat.  I did once "win" a prize draw there though.  That was good.



What did you win? Le Crusset copies?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 9, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Time Management fail


i don't see it. it works for me.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> no it isn't! commuting is going to work and coming back again. i do 12 hour shifts. why would i want to stop somewhere on route?
> shopping is for days off.



You could shop in your lunch break - that's what I do.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2009)

Kanda said:


> What did you win? Le Crusset copies?



Only the real deal in my kitchen.   

Vouchers.


----------



## Spark (Dec 9, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> no it isn't! commuting is going to work and coming back again. i do 12 hour shifts. why would i want to stop somewhere on route?
> shopping is for days off.



but commuting is also about using your bike as a mode of transport round london, which includes shopping.  although I sometimes dream of having a dedicated shopping bike one day, something like this.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 9, 2009)

commuting is getting to work and back and nowt else. shopping is shopping. commuting is commuting. i bet waitrose closes before i get home from work anyway.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> commuting is getting to work and back and nowt else. shopping is shopping. commuting is commuting. i bet waitrose closes before i get home from work anyway.



There's one in Westfield.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 9, 2009)

http://www.ocado.com/webshop/startWebshop.do


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 9, 2009)

Ms T said:


> There's one in Westfield.


i know! but it's in westfield. i won't be satisfied til there's one within a 3 minute walk from my house.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 9, 2009)

Kanda said:


> http://www.ocado.com/webshop/startWebshop.do



fuck that. never!


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 9, 2009)

Ms T said:


> Currys=worst service in Brixton.  That's why I'm hopeful they'll shut it down and turn it into a Waitrose.



Please no.. for us it's like a lending library for electrical goods...


----------



## Spark (Dec 9, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> commuting is getting to work and back and nowt else. shopping is shopping. commuting is commuting. i bet waitrose closes before i get home from work anyway.



if places are closed fair enough.  for me I prefer to include a lot of my shopping in working days, at least supermarket shopping, and supermarkets are on my route and open.  I also find it preferable to do it by bike because with a rack and paniers I can buy more including heavy and bulky stuff and get them home with minimal effort instead of having to lug lots of shopping from tescos or the like.  Also it gives me more choice of where to shop as I'm then not tied by walking distance.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 9, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i know! but it's in westfield. i won't be satisfied til there's one within a 3 minute walk from my house.



3 minutes? 

So that's Speedy Noodle and the Refuel Carribean place?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 9, 2009)

Kanda said:


> 3 minutes?
> 
> So that's Speedy Noodle and the Refuel Carribean place?



or woolies....


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 9, 2009)

Ms T said:


> True dat.



Have you suddenly joined an episode of The Wire?


----------



## Kanda (Dec 9, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> or woolies....



Gone. Just like the gyratory in Brixton. Keep up fella


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 9, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Gone. Just like the gyratory in Brixton. Keep up fella


yes, that's why it should be a waitrose


----------



## Spark (Dec 9, 2009)

so is there a consensus among those present this evening that a waitrose would be nice?  should we hide now before the accusations of gentrification start flying?


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> Have you suddenly joined an episode of The Wire?



Well I do live in the drugs capital of Britain.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2009)

Spark said:


> so is there a consensus among those present this evening that a waitrose would be nice?  should we hide now before the accusations of gentrification start flying?



Actually my money's on Aldi opening at some point, and I'd quite like that.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 9, 2009)

Ms T said:


> Well I do live in the drugs capital of Britain.



You live in Hull???

http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2002/may/12/drugsandalcohol.drugs


----------



## Kanda (Dec 9, 2009)

In 2002? lol


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2009)

Kanda said:


> You live in Hull???
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2002/may/12/drugsandalcohol.drugs



Have you seen the date of that article?  Do keep up.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 9, 2009)

Ms T said:


> Have you seen the date of that article?  Do keep up.



Don't tell me to keep up... Look up there ^^


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2009)

Simulpost.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 9, 2009)

Ms T said:


> Well I do live in the drugs capital of Britain.



What SE24?   


Actually, I reckon if anywhere's gonna get a Waitrose it's Herne Hill....


----------



## Kanda (Dec 9, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> What SE24?
> 
> 
> Actually, I reckon if anywhere's gonna get a Waitrose it's Herne Hill....



Can Brockwell Park fit Heathrows third runway. That'd be aces!!


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/8219482.stm


----------



## Kanda (Dec 9, 2009)

Ms T said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/8219482.stm



tl;dr


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> What SE24?
> 
> 
> Actually, I reckon if anywhere's gonna get a Waitrose it's Herne Hill....




Where though?  

I know, let's covert the Lido....


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2009)

Kanda said:


> tl;dr


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 9, 2009)

Ms T said:


> Where though?
> 
> I know, let's covert the Lido....



It's already quite well hidden....


----------



## Spark (Dec 9, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> What SE24?
> 
> 
> Actually, I reckon if anywhere's gonna get a Waitrose it's Herne Hill....



probably, although tbh i'm happy to keep it in balham and clapham junction right now.  if one opened here or in herne hill my mum would probably use it and i'd end up bumping into her there.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 10, 2009)

Spark said:


> probably, although tbh i'm happy to keep it in balham and clapham junction right now.  if one opened here or in herne hill my mum would probably use it and i'd end up bumping into her there.



Put it in the 414 club.


----------



## Spark (Dec 10, 2009)

so a secret waitrose that still looked like 414 from the outside?


----------



## Kanda (Dec 10, 2009)

Spark said:


> so a secret waitrose that still looked like 414 from the outside?



It'll appease the anti gentrification mob.


----------



## rennie (Dec 10, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> Have you suddenly joined an episode of The Wire?



I catch myself saying stuff like that too.


----------



## happyshopper (Dec 10, 2009)

A few year's ago I was chatting to the guy who was then the Finance Director of John Lewis and he said that they would love to have a Waitrose in Dulwich. The only problem was that they hadn't been able to find a suitable site. When I said that they could find space in Brixton he looked doubtful and muttered something about being the wrong demographic - I guess he meant that the people of Brixton were too poor.


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 10, 2009)

They do nice short-sleeved shirts.


----------



## Pat24 (Dec 10, 2009)

I rather have an h&m than another nail shop, fried chicken take away, wig shop, or a bookies to be honest. I miss woolies!!! :'(


----------



## editor (Dec 10, 2009)

I guess the only bad thing about H&M coming into town is that it may impact on Morley's.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 10, 2009)

editor said:


> I guess the only bad thing about H&M coming into town is that it may impact on Morley's.



TBH I think it will simply attract more people to the high street, which can only be a good thing.


----------



## Pie 1 (Dec 10, 2009)

editor said:


> I guess the only bad thing about H&M coming into town is that it may impact on Morley's.



Although clothes wise, isn't Morleys basically a concession arcade for the big High St. names anyway?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 10, 2009)

editor said:


> I guess the only bad thing about H&M coming into town is that it may impact on Morley's.



Morley's have a very poor clothes section (for men).


----------



## Pat24 (Dec 10, 2009)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Morley's have a very poor clothes section (for men).



do they have any men's clothes at all? I wanted to get my boyfriend a white shirt for work and I couldn't find any!


----------



## lang rabbie (Dec 10, 2009)

From the direction of this thread so far, I am developing a conspiraloon theory that H&M are just being put up as a stalking horse by the site owners, and in fact a Waitrose is being fitted-out as we speak.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 10, 2009)

editor said:


> I guess the only bad thing about H&M coming into town is that it may impact on Morley's.




I doubt it, there's not a huge choice in Morley's


----------



## ash (Dec 10, 2009)

can you buy mens socks in Morleys?  If not where in Brixton, I am constantly disagreeing with my partner who says that there is nowhere to buy 'decent' mens socks in Brixton.  However being a  bit disinterested I have never researched this personally.  Would love to prove him wrong however!!  Yes - we have a child, do not get out much and have a wildly exciting life (got to see the Specials twice this year so not feeling too old or hard done by!!)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 10, 2009)

ash said:


> can you buy mens socks in Morleys?  If not where in Brixton, I am constantly disagreeing with my partner who says that there is nowhere to buy 'decent' mens socks in Brixton.  However being a  bit disinterested I have never researched this personally.  Would love to prove him wrong however!!  Yes - we have a child, do not get out much and have a wildly exciting life (got to see the Specials twice this year so not feeling too old or hard done by!!)



What's wrong with M&S socks?


----------



## ash (Dec 10, 2009)

Minnie thanks -  good point I havent looked there is there a mens section at Brixton M&S.  Yet again being ego (and child) centric have only looked at the wormens and kids clothes??  Me thinks him indoors only heads for the food and booze section!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 10, 2009)

ash said:


> Minnie thanks -  good point I havent looked there is there a mens section at Brixton M&S.  Yet again being ego (and child) centric have only looked at the wormens and kids clothes??  Me thinks him indoors only heads for the food and booze section!!



Yes, there's a menswear section.  It's been there for years.  

Not very big though

If you want a larger choice, the next nearest M&S is in Cardinal Place, Victoria


----------



## lang rabbie (Dec 10, 2009)

ash said:


> Minnie thanks -  good point I havent looked there is there a mens section at Brixton M&S.  Yet again being ego (and child) centric have only looked at the wormens and kids clothes??  Me thinks him indoors only heads for the food and booze section!!



For most of the year, the very limited menswear section in M&S Brixton is well hidden behind womenswear.   And there is nothing scarier for most blokes than fighting your way through the lingerie department.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 11, 2009)

M&S socks are the only socks I trust.

M&S is pretty rubbish for menswear generally though.


----------



## Pat24 (Dec 11, 2009)

A little birdie told me that in fact, it's a Primark that will be opening at the site of the old Woolthworths'...I wish I had evidence, but it's based on someone's who's getting a job as a sales assistant there. I will try to find out more later on today.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 11, 2009)

rennie said:


> I catch myself saying stuff like that too.



Adjourn yo' asses...


----------



## fjydj (Dec 11, 2009)

Pat24 said:


> A little birdie told me that in fact, it's a Primark that will be opening at the site of the old Woolthworths'...I wish I had evidence, but it's based on someone's who's getting a job as a sales assistant there. I will try to find out more later on today.



the only job going in Brixton on HandM's website:

https://hm.myvurv.taleo.net/main/careerportal/job_profile.cfm?szOrderID=10421



> FLOOR MANAGER
> 
> THIS STORE WILL BE IN BRIXTON OPENING IN SPRING 2010.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 11, 2009)

fjydj said:


> the only job going in Brixton on HandM's website:
> 
> https://hm.myvurv.taleo.net/main/careerportal/job_profile.cfm?szOrderID=10421





> The requisition you were trying to access does not exist.


.


----------



## fjydj (Dec 11, 2009)

teuchter said:


> .



try this one

https://hm.myvurv.taleo.net/main/careerportal/default.cfm?szUniqueCareerPortalID=164cdad3-0bc8-40e2-b147-94451a4cc1a8&szIsJobBoard=0


----------



## Ms T (Dec 11, 2009)

Pat24 said:


> A little birdie told me that in fact, it's a Primark that will be opening at the site of the old Woolthworths'...I wish I had evidence, but it's based on someone's who's getting a job as a sales assistant there. I will try to find out more later on today.



The council have said it's going to be H&M.


----------



## tarannau (Dec 11, 2009)

Like you should believe the council...

It's actually going to become a new swimming pool and ice rink complex, paid for by Morrisons.


----------



## Pat24 (Dec 11, 2009)

Ms T said:


> The council have said it's going to be H&M.



We'll see what happens...*suspense*


----------



## pboi (Dec 11, 2009)

some of you nobbers will moan about anything


----------



## teuchter (Dec 11, 2009)

pboi said:


> some of you nobbers will moan about anything



Says Mr Positive


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 11, 2009)

Pat24 said:


> do they have any men's clothes at all? I wanted to get my boyfriend a white shirt for work and I couldn't find any!



yes - ground floor - tucked away at the back - but it's rubbish.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 11, 2009)

m&s are only good for pants and socks


----------



## linerider (Dec 11, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> m&s are only good for pants and socks



and wine.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 12, 2009)

Ms T said:


> The council have said it's going to be H&M.



Like that means anything... 


It seems like it will be H&M though - but somehow a Primark seems more fitting and that really will be popular with the young girls...


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 12, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> Like that means anything...
> 
> 
> It seems like it will be H&M though - but somehow a Primark seems more fitting and that really will be popular with the young girls...



there's a primarni in peck'nam though.  No H&M for miles and miles.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 12, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> there's a primarni in peck'nam though.  No H&M for miles and miles.



To paraphrase Ms T Barksdale .... "tru dat"...  

Personally it's really easy for me to get to either Primark or H&M on Oxford St, in fact it's door to door bus for Primark so either would be fine really.


----------



## thriller (Dec 13, 2009)

I usually go Primark in Marble Arch.

TBH, I would never go to Primark if one were to ever open in Brixton. I'm glad Brixton does not have a famous big brand department or clothes store.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 13, 2009)

Primark in Marble Arch is hell on earth.


----------



## brix (Dec 13, 2009)

If I have to go to Primark I go to the one in Tooting which is quite civilised.  I cannot last more than 30 seconds in the Marble Arch one.


----------



## playghirl (Dec 13, 2009)

Pat24 said:


> I rather have an h&m than another nail shop, fried chicken take away, wig shop, or a bookies to be honest. I miss woolies!!! :'(





ditto to all the above....but for West Norwood


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 13, 2009)

Ms T said:


> Primark in Marble Arch is hell on earth.



This is true - it can only be done on a day off, preferably something like a Monday as soon as it opens - you have about a 1 hour window of relative sanity and then forget it...    Even then, forget about trying anything on.


----------



## thriller (Dec 13, 2009)

Marble Arch is packed out-nearly always. You got to go little early to miss the long queues (though to be honest, the queues dont last as long as they look as there are plenty of cashiers around). 

I used to go to the one in Tooting, but that is pretty small and does not have a wide range of items. 

But my god, Primark in Marble Arch is just always packed with fit girls shopping!


----------



## brix (Dec 13, 2009)

thriller said:


> I used to go to the one in Tooting, but that is pretty small and does not have a wide range of items.



 Have you been to the one in Tooting recently?  Primark's moved into the old Marks and Spencers building and it's pretty big.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Dec 13, 2009)

Ms T said:


> Primark in Marble Arch is hell on earth.


I wouldn't go in that one without a crash helmet and bouncers, I usually wait til I go home to Yorkshire and visit the one in Leeds.


----------



## thriller (Dec 13, 2009)

brix said:


> Have you been to the one in Tooting recently?  Primark's moved into the old Marks and Spencers building and it's pretty big.



I haven't been to tooting in years. So, I guess I am wrong on that one. But I hate Tooting anyway. Prefer the buzz of the west end to boring tooting all day!


----------



## brix (Dec 13, 2009)

thriller said:


> I haven't been to tooting in years. So, I guess I am wrong on that one. But I hate Tooting anyway. Prefer the buzz of the west end to boring tooting all day!



If you think Tooting's boring then you're probably best off on Oxford Street


----------



## thriller (Dec 13, 2009)

brix said:


> If you think Tooting's boring then you're probably best off on Oxford Street





I know Oxford Street is packed with foreigners you can hardly walk, but I dont mind it. I do street photography every now and then and Oxford Street/Tottenam Court Rd suits me to a T.


----------



## brix (Dec 13, 2009)

thriller said:


> I know Oxford Street is packed with foreigners you can hardly walk, but I dont mind it. I do street photography every now and then and Oxford Street/Tottenam Court Rd suits me to a T.



Now I'm even more confused 

You're interested in street photography and you think Tooting with it's dosa bars, East African Asian and Pakistani restaurants, displays of south asian wedding jewellery and asian sweets, sari and fabric shops and bustling market is boring?


----------



## eme (Dec 13, 2009)

thriller said:


> I'm glad Brixton does not have a famous big brand department or clothes store.



What about Morleys? Has Top Shop, Dorethy Perkins, Warehouse etc clothing concessions all under one roof...


----------



## thriller (Dec 13, 2009)

brix said:


> Now I'm even more confused
> 
> You're interested in street photography and you think Tooting with it's dosa bars, East African Asian and Pakistani restaurants, displays of south asian wedding jewellery and asian sweets, sari and fabric shops and bustling market is boring?




lol.


----------



## brix (Dec 13, 2009)

thriller said:


> lol.



Like I say, you're much better off on Oxford Street.  
Lol.


----------



## thriller (Dec 13, 2009)

lol


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 13, 2009)

eme said:


> What about Morleys? Has Top Shop, Dorethy Perkins, Warehouse etc clothing concessions all under one roof...


And there is a New Look.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 13, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> This is true - it can only be done on a day off, preferably something like a Monday as soon as it opens - you have about a 1 hour window of relative sanity and then forget it...    Even then, forget about trying anything on.



I feel sorry for the staff - it's bedlam in there.  It's become a tourist destination, bizarrely, probably because it's insanely cheap for the euro lot at the moment.


----------



## Pat24 (Dec 15, 2009)

Ms T said:


> I feel sorry for the staff - it's bedlam in there.  It's become a tourist destination, bizarrely, probably because it's insanely cheap for the euro lot at the moment.



So true - I took my mum there recently on my day off and got there around 10ish but by 11am it was getting really busy and you can't even browse about in peace 

I hope, if we get a Primark in Brixton is way more civilised than the one in marble Arch. Same goes for H&M!


----------



## timothysutton1 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Is it really going to happen?*

Does anyone know if the H&M is going to happen? I just find it really strange that there is no whacking big sign saying "COMING SOON".


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 31, 2010)

i want this to happen so much a little bit just came out


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2010)

They're completely stripping out the old Woolies, and it seems a massive job, so I reckon it'll be a while before it reopens.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 31, 2010)

It's a bloody huge shop....I wonder if they'll try and split it into two units, and sub-let one out to another vendor.


----------



## Gixxer1000 (Mar 31, 2010)

Part of it is being fitted out for a T Mobile shop


----------



## bosie (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes I noticed the T Mobile sign up today. It looks like it will be ready before the H&M.


----------



## innit (Mar 31, 2010)

Another mobile phone shop


----------



## kalibuzz (Mar 31, 2010)

wtf like there is a need for that?!?


----------



## ajdown (Apr 1, 2010)

Talking of mobile phone shops, I noticed that the vodaphone shop under the high level bridge is no longer going to open on Sundays.

A T-Mobile shop will be useful.  I'm a T-Mobile customer.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 1, 2010)

Fuckin' mobile phone shops and their gel/hair produce encrusted salesmen with shit suits and shit stubbles.


----------



## Pat24 (Apr 20, 2010)

On sunday I saw some sticker signs on the boards that say H&M will open soon....wonder how soon is soon?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 20, 2010)

i walked past on Sunday, I think it said open on 27th April... I think


----------



## Ms T (Apr 20, 2010)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> i walked past on Sunday, I think it said open on 27th April... I think



29th according to the Brixton chitter chatter thread.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 20, 2010)

Cheers Missus T! I'd have been well disappointed if I turned up two days early


----------



## lang rabbie (Apr 20, 2010)

The fascia of the new mobile phone shop looks as though they have recycled some of the stainless steel from the Woolies frontage.   Will this continue across the design of the new H&M?  If so it would be a rare triumph for Lambeth's conservation team in Brixton town centre.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 20, 2010)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Cheers Missus T! I'd have been well disappointed if I turned up two days early



Are you not going to set up camp a la Harrods sale


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not silly enough to camp anywhere in this weather 

It's well chilly at night times!!!


----------



## mrtea (Apr 25, 2010)

Glad its not turning into a TK MAXX I am addicted to that place!


----------



## Ms T (Apr 26, 2010)

For anyone planning to turn up to the grand opening (I probably would but I'm at work ), it's at midday on Thursday.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2010)

mrtea said:


> Glad its not turning into a TK MAXX I am addicted to that place!





One of these is opening near my office. 
The sign outside claims 'superstore coming soon' which does not bode well.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 29, 2010)

Popped in today on my way to work and it was mental busy!  Proper bonkers and full of rude, pushy people - hopefully it'll calm down a bit soon.  It was clearly the most exciting thing to happen in Brixton in ages.  It's also mahoosive - bigger than the Westfield branch, I'd say.


----------



## innit (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm heading down


----------



## Ms T (Apr 29, 2010)

innit said:


> I'm heading down



Sharpen your elbows.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 29, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Popped in today on my way to work and it was mental busy!  Proper bonkers and full of rude, pushy people - hopefully it'll calm down a bit soon.  It was clearly the most exciting thing to happen in Brixton in ages.  It's also mahoosive - bigger than the Westfield branch, I'd say.





I might brave it on my way back from work if I'm feelin brave


----------



## nagapie (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm going to ram my pushchair through there this afternoon.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 29, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Popped in today on my way to work and it was mental busy!  Proper bonkers and full of rude, pushy people - hopefully it'll calm down a bit soon.  It was clearly the most exciting thing to happen in Brixton in ages.  It's also mahoosive - bigger than the Westfield branch, I'd say.




Is there a sale on or something?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 29, 2010)

don't get the excitement about H&M?
Or T Mobile...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 29, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> don't get the excitement about H&M?
> Or T Mobile...




same as 

I'm guessing they must have an opening sale.  Why else would people swamp the place?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 29, 2010)

Maybe we should go in and find out 

I don't think I have ever bought anything from a H&M store before


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 29, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Popped in today on my way to work and it was mental busy!  Proper bonkers and full of rude, pushy people - hopefully it'll calm down a bit soon.  It was clearly the most exciting thing to happen in Brixton in ages.  It's also mahoosive - bigger than the Westfield branch, I'd say.



do they have baby stuff and maternity and fat sizes?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 29, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Maybe we should go in and find out
> 
> I don't think I have ever bought anything from a H&M store before




Maybe.  I'm guessing it's only opening for 1 day, hence the mad rush to get in there before it moves out tomorrow?  

I may have bought something from there over 20 years ago but as I detest shopping and hate Oxford Street, I can't really remember.  

I may pop in there next week though if it's still there


----------



## gabi (Apr 29, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> don't get the excitement about H&M?
> Or T Mobile...



its because brixton is utterly bereft of any decent clothes store. i will no longer need to brave the west end crowds when i need a new pair of jeans. its very exciting.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 29, 2010)

gabi said:


> its because brixton is utterly bereft of any decent clothes store. i will no longer need to brave the west end crowds when i need a new pair of jeans. its very exciting.




It's not too bad for women with New Look and Dotty P's/Warehouse etc in Morleys but Brixton is dire for mens clothes.


----------



## tarannau (Apr 29, 2010)

You buy jeans from H&M? No ways.

It's more a place you go to buy a disposable item that you can wear three times before it sags inappropriately/falls apart imo


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 29, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> do they have baby stuff and maternity and fat sizes?




You can't call them *fat *sizes 



















What's wrong with "is there anything over size 8"


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 29, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Popped in today on my way to work and it was mental busy!  Proper bonkers and full of rude, pushy people - hopefully it'll calm down a bit soon.  It was clearly the most exciting thing to happen in Brixton in ages.  It's also mahoosive - bigger than the Westfield branch, I'd say.



Did you notice if it has the plus size range (big is beautiful / bb)?


----------



## Ms T (Apr 29, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> do they have baby stuff and maternity and fat sizes?



Definitely have kid's clothes.  I'm afraid I don't know about the rest.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 29, 2010)

BTW:  I decided to google "Brixton and H&M" and came up with this page

http://tweetphoto.com/6488647

You could ask the pregnant woman there if they sell maternity clothes


----------



## Ms T (Apr 29, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> Did you notice if it has the plus size range (big is beautiful / bb)?



No idea, but it would make sense.  There were a lot of ladies going in who were on the bigger side.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 29, 2010)

nipsla said:


> It's not too bad for women with New Look and Dotty P's/Warehouse etc in Morleys but Brixton is dire for mens clothes.



I think Joy are worried - they were handing out leaflets at the Tube saying you got a free dress if you spent more than £50.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 29, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You can't call them *fat *sizes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry typing one handed whilst holding the baby - "fat" is only 3 letters!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 29, 2010)

H&M = Hennes & Mauritz


Am I the only person who's only just found that out?


----------



## tarannau (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 29, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> H&M = Hennes & Mauritz
> 
> 
> Am I the only person who's only just found that out?



haven't you heard people calling it Hennes before?


----------



## gabi (Apr 29, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> H&M = Hennes & Mauritz
> 
> 
> Am I the only person who's only just found that out?



Yes


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 29, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> sorry typing one handed whilst holding the baby - "fat" is only 3 letters!!




ah, I see your point.  All left-handed keys.  Very cunning


----------



## Ms T (Apr 29, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is there a sale on or something?



Opening day, innit...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 29, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> haven't you heard people calling it Hennes before?




I never realised it was the same thing.  I did wonder what had happened to Hennes


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 29, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Opening day, innit...





So is the sale only today then?


----------



## Ms T (Apr 29, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> So is the sale only today then?



There is no sale.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 29, 2010)

Ms T said:


> There is no sale.




Oh.  Then why is it jammed?  Do people not think it's going to be there tomorrow or something?


























*totally fails to understand the mentality of women and shopping*


----------



## colacubes (Apr 29, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> Did you notice if it has the plus size range (big is beautiful / bb)?




They'd be mad not to.  The Brixton New Look always seems to be much less busy since they ditched the Inspire range in there.

ETA - I will do an audit of sections later


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 29, 2010)

Only just noticed this. Well I do need to go clothes shopping this weekend, and I was going to start off in Brixton just in case I don't have to go further afield. But I've never really got on with H&M. The cut of the clothes rarely seems to fit me.  Mind you there's the occasional gem; one of my favourite polo necks is from there and it's now about 12 years old!


----------



## Ms T (Apr 29, 2010)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Only just noticed this. Well I do need to go clothes shopping this weekend, and I was going to start off in Brixton just in case I don't have to go further afield. But I've never really got on with H&M. The cut of the clothes rarely seems to fit me.  Mind you there's the occasional gem; one of my favourite polo necks is from there and it's now about 12 years old!



Their sizing is a bit random, tbh.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 29, 2010)

Ms T said:


> No idea, but it would make sense.  There were a lot of ladies going in who were on the bigger side.


you'd think- but then brixton new look did the bizarreness below...


nipsla said:


> They'd be mad not to.  The Brixton New Look always seems to be much less busy since *they ditched the Inspire range* in there.
> 
> ETA - I will do an audit of sections later



and the evans in morleys has a really odd selection of ugly shite at all times.


----------



## innit (Apr 29, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Sharpen your elbows.



You weren't wrong 

and the shop is indeed colossal - I think they must have used some space which was previously storage for Woolies.

I didn't buy anything - the queues were ridic.

I was in Topshop afterwards trying on sunglasses and the sales girls sounded a bit worried.  They were telling each other that it would calm down in a few days and that H&M isn't as good as Topshop.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 29, 2010)

People queuing on a Thursday afternoon to buy stuff at regular prices from a chain with two thousand branches worldwide.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 29, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> you'd think- but then brixton new look did the bizarreness below...
> 
> 
> and the evans in morleys has a really odd selection of ugly shite at all times.



Yes - WHY WHY WHY - on both counts!!


----------



## colacubes (Apr 29, 2010)

I asked someone and there's no larger range or maternity and no plans to get them in. Fucking ridiculous


----------



## slcr (Apr 29, 2010)

Is there a men's section?


----------



## teuchter (Apr 29, 2010)

nipsla said:


> I asked someone and there's no larger range or maternity and no plans to get them in. Fucking ridiculous



I don't think we want to be attracting pregnant people to Brixton, so this is good.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2010)

slcr said:
			
		

> Is there a men's section?



Subscribes to thread
Packs sleeping bag to camp outside
Remembers the shop is shit
Orders another Guinness


----------



## Ms T (Apr 29, 2010)

nipsla said:


> I asked someone and there's no larger range or maternity and no plans to get them in. Fucking ridiculous



Totally.  Half the customers who were there this morning wouldn't be able to wear their normal range, which is not exactly generous in its sizing.  What are they thinking?


----------



## nagapie (Apr 29, 2010)

I only went as I need somewhere to push the pram to in the afternoons so my baby will go to sleep. His father would divorce me if I bought any of the baby clothes as they're all made in Turkey by Kurdish child slaves. 

It was a hideous experience and the little one soon screamed blue murder so we had to get out (not easy as it was rammed) and leg it up the Hill. 

Personally I think H and M clothes are shit but I'll probably use the convenience of it to buy some things.


----------



## bosie (Apr 29, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Totally.  Half the customers who were there this morning wouldn't be able to wear their normal range, which is not exactly generous in its sizing. What are they thinking?



.....that it's lucky there is a KFC next door, otherwise people may have had a wasted journey?


----------



## colacubes (Apr 29, 2010)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Totally.  Half the customers who were there this morning wouldn't be able to wear their normal range, which is not exactly generous in its sizing.  What are they thinking?


I'm a 16 so can just about shop in there but there sizing is v much on the small size. They've really missed a trick there.

There is a men's section and an enormous kid's section as well.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 29, 2010)

nipsla said:


> I'm a 16 so can just about shop in there but there sizing is v much on the small size. They've really missed a trick there.
> 
> There is a men's section and an enormous kid's section as well.



I tried on a dress which was a size 14 and too small, then some trousers that were the same size and too big.  It's all a bit bizarre.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 29, 2010)

teuchter said:


> People queuing on a Thursday afternoon to buy stuff at regular prices from a chain with two thousand branches worldwide.




Exactly why I was asking if there was some special sale on


----------



## teuchter (Apr 29, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Exactly why I was asking if there was some special sale on











People waiting for H&M to open this morning.

I wonder if there are urbanites in that crowd.


----------



## Pat24 (Apr 30, 2010)

Their sizing is definitely random, I am supposedly a size 10, but their 10s are so small! so i buy 12. I bought a size 12 top without trying it on and it didn't fit properly! I'll still go and have a look tomorrow


----------



## 100% masahiko (Apr 30, 2010)

Was on webiste.
#I do like some of their jackets. 
Shame they don't have an online store. 
Really hate clothes shopping. 

DO people bring food in the Brixton one?
Being next door to KFC and all...don't want the colnel's licky fingers on me clothes


----------



## Ms T (Apr 30, 2010)

Pat24 said:


> Their sizing is definitely random, I am supposedly a size 10, but their 10s are so small! so i buy 12. I bought a size 12 top without trying it on and it didn't fit properly! I'll still go and have a look tomorrow



I always go up a size there as well - it's normal!


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 30, 2010)

Picked up a few v. cute baby items there today but the queue at the tills was about 30 deep so abandoned it all... probably for the best tbh!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 30, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Picked up a few v. cute baby items there today but the queue at the tills was about 30 deep so abandoned it all... probably for the best tbh!!




Wonder how long before the novelty wears off and people realise the shop will still be there in a week or two


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 1, 2010)

i got some nice things... esp the 80s south london bevva earings yes x x


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 1, 2010)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> i got some nice things... esp the 80s south london bevva earings yes x x




what are they?


----------



## whitedove (May 9, 2010)

Had a look round last week...some of the clothes are awfull...and some of the kids dresses look like rags...Give me a primark any day..


----------



## editor (May 9, 2010)

It's mahoosive! I grabbed two pairs of shorts and a shirt and they're very nice indeed.  

The store's a great addition to Brixton.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 9, 2010)

will check them out, but last time i was in a h&m, all the clothes were badly made sweatshop clothes with fraying threads all over the place.
suspiciously cheap n all, like primark/new look


----------



## spanglechick (May 9, 2010)

the variable sizing and poor finish is why they are so cheap (see also, primark / new look).  there's no evidence that the workers are paid less than those making stuff for any other high street store - just that they pay for fewer processes - ie, finishing, quality control, size-fitting - and that the fabrics are cheaper where possible.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 9, 2010)

so, still tawdry tat


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 9, 2010)

They make clothes for coldplay fans and essex boys with junior roles in the city who like to dress down in sport/smart casual cross-over wear at the weekends.

They even have the menswear section broken down into two sections - 'Indie rent boy' (plimsoles, baggy bum tight jeans, stripey hoody) and 'City boy tosspot' (polo shirt with calligraphy, smartish jeans/trousers (frayed hems), pointed black shiny shoes...a bit curled up at the front).

I bought a black and red striped tee in their NY store once. It was alright.

That's the full extent of my H&M worldview.


----------



## spanglechick (May 9, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> so, still tawdry tat



absolutely - my point was more that you'd be fooling yourself if you thought anything else you buy on the high street involved better paid workers.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 9, 2010)

better made though!


----------



## lang rabbie (May 10, 2010)

editor said:


> It's mahoosive! I grabbed two pairs of shorts and a shirt and they're very nice indeed.
> .



Did you go for the 'Indie rent boy' or  'City boy tosspot' look?    

But seriously - I used to regularly buy clothes in H+M but the last three years or so, it hasn't been possible to get the Gap lookat a third of the price.   I get the impression that H+M's quality has been driven down as they compete with Primark on price/fashion disposability.


----------



## teuchter (May 11, 2010)

I've always found H&M quality to be fairly poor, in the sense of things falling apart after 6 months or so.


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 13, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> what are they?



I would probably have to start by explaining what a bevva is, but that's a whole other thread.

I love them!


----------

